# Looking for good cable cutter



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Been using an old cable cutter that is not good at getting a clean cut. Need to buy a a new one but not sure of what's out there.

Don't mind paying for a good one. Steer me in the right direction please!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Been using Pedro's cable cutters for a loooong time and love them. Work great for cable housing as well as spokes. I work at a shop and the 4 pair we have get used heavily for many things, roughly 4 years and still very sharp. Handles feel better than Park's, I also feel like they cut easier. Plus the locking mechanism seems nicer to me, some of the Park's locks have broken. With shop use the Park cutter's handles wore out quickly too whereas the Pedro's is a nice rubber coating that has held up well. I've used some others but none worth mentioning. My vote goes to Pedro, however for home use Park would be fine. Oh, another note, not sure if anyone can vouche for this or not but I feel that the Pedro's don't open as far as the Park's. Which is good. My hands are big, but felt like Park's cutters opened reallllly wide to cut something so small.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Felco C7's are what you want. FELCO C7 WIRE ROPE CUTTER | eBay


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Dremel w/cutoff wheel for me


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Econoline said:


> Felco C7's are what you want. FELCO C7 WIRE ROPE CUTTER | eBay


+1. Bought it off the same seller as well!


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Another vote for Felco C7, or you can get them with harder steel, not really necessary though. Shop I work at has had the same ones for more than 7 years.


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I have resorted to dremel but like to have the right tool for the job.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Huh, never heard of the Felco's before, but they are literally the same thing as Pedro's with a different colored handle. My vote now goes toward the Felco's as I imagine they are probably made in the same factory :lol:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Huh, never heard of the Felco's before, but they are literally the same thing as Pedro's with a different colored handle. My vote now goes toward the Felco's as I imagine they are probably made in the same factory :lol:


Not even close. The Pedro's are a cheap imitation. The Felco's are the real deal made in Switzerland and will actually last a lifetime.

"Swiss made FELCO cutters are recognized around the world for their precision manufacture and cutting capabilities. Lightweight enough for overhead cutting yet strong enough for underwater work. Plastic coated handles afford a firm, comfortable grip.

A cable when crushed or deformed in cutting is difficult to use with fittings. These cable cutters, with unique triangular jaws, never leave a frayed end."


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

FELCO! Everything else is a knock-off. I laughed years ago when my Mother and I went to the garden store and I saw the Felcos they had, so even in the gardening world they just plain rock!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The Flecos are amazing, if you want to buy your tool once then buy those. Pedros is ok and every single one of the Park cable cutters I've used has fallen to pieces almost immediately. Park makes some great tools but this isn't one of them.


----------



## BacDoc (May 31, 2011)

Felcos on order!

Thanks again.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Nov 23, 2010)

Park tool ones have been good for me!

Park Tool Co. » CN-10 : Professional Cable and Housing Cutter : Brake Tools


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

This would probably work too. Craftsman Handi-Cut.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Huh, never heard of the Felco's before, but they are literally the same thing as Pedro's with a different colored handle. My vote now goes toward the Felco's as I imagine they are probably made in the same factory :lol:


Not even made in the same continent. The pedros while a decent tool have some lacking steel and don't last as long.



anthonylokrn said:


> Not even close. The Pedro's are a cheap imitation. The Felco's are the real deal made in Switzerland and will actually last a lifetime.
> 
> "


I've had mine for about 15 years and they are starting to get reasonably dull. I need to look into having them sharpened. Then they should be good for another 15 years.



torreyaz said:


> This would probably work too. Craftsman Handi-Cut.


No way are you going to get a clean cut on a stainless cable with those.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Knipex new wire rope cutter model# 95 61 190 are internaly sprund and have crimp dies for end ferrules.

KNIPEX - The Pliers Company. - Products - (http://www.pliers-online.com)

Where the manufacture of tools are concerned the Germans are still king. All Knipex tools I own have been the best performing, most comfortable, and longest lasting in my collection.

I'm a heavy duty repairman by trade working on cranes, dozers, and alike earthmovers. I have not used the Felco's however they sound like a nice cutter. I do have years of experience with the Knipex and felt compelled to mention them as they have served me well. I'm sure either would be a fine choice.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jon Richard said:


> Knipex new wire rope cutter model# 95 61 190 are internaly sprund and have crimp dies for end ferrules.
> 
> KNIPEX - The Pliers Company. - Products - (http://www.pliers-online.com)
> 
> ...


those look awesome. I have some park cutters that have been fine for a couple years, but I can see that they have been leaving messy cuts on housing that I have to spend a bit of time cleaning up. they're still fine with cables so I'll keep using them for awhile, but when I replace them, I think I might pick some of these up.


----------



## mixxmstrmike (Apr 27, 2008)

*+1 for the Felcos*

The Felcos would be my choice, but working with a few Knipex tools in the past, I wouldn't hesitate to pick those up either.

-Mike


----------



## argnof (Oct 21, 2009)

If you are looking for something that might serve a duel purpose, craftsman professional needle nose pliers work extremely well for clean, square cuts on housing and cable. I can't remember the exact model, though.


----------



## argnof (Oct 21, 2009)

BacDoc said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I have resorted to dremel but like to have the right tool for the job.


Me too... Melts the inner liner.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Jon Richard said:


> Knipex new wire rope cutter model# 95 61 190 are internaly sprund and have crimp dies for end ferrules.
> 
> KNIPEX - The Pliers Company. - Products - (http://www.pliers-online.com)
> 
> ...


Well when my felcos wear out ( i need to get them sharpened) I'll pick a pair of those up. My standard ***** are felco and they are pretty nice. You know the knipex is the bees knees when Snap-On, Mac and pretty much every other pro grade tool company rebrand there cutters as their own!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

customfab said:


> You know the knipex is the bees knees when Snap-On, Mac and pretty much every other pro grade tool company rebrand there cutters as their own!


I like that no matter what tool truck rolls on to the jobsite, I can count on them having Knipex on hand. Very conveinient, even if they have poser _Bluepoint _ or MAC logos on em.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Jon Richard said:


> Knipex new wire rope cutter model# 95 61 190 are internaly sprund and have crimp dies for end ferrules.
> 
> KNIPEX - The Pliers Company. - Products - (http://www.pliers-online.com)
> 
> ...


thanks for showing me these. i was going to pick up some felco's to replace my park cutters but like the crimper on these. love knipex stuff. have their pliers wrench and alligator pliers. park cutters suck if anyone was planning on getting them. mine are like 3 monthes old and don't cut well even after adjusting the pivot. they are not sharp anymore


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

After my many attempts to come up with some cheaper solution ( lots of wasted time and cables), I got a set of Park Pro Cable cutters, no problems now.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

just got my knipex set from amazon. very comparable to the felco unit


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I also use a Dremel with a cut-off wheel. Works great!


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

reptilezs said:


> thanks for showing me these. i was going to pick up some felco's to replace my park cutters but like the crimper on these.


No problem reptilezs. I assume the Felco's mostly referenced in this thread are the model C-7. I read somewhere the C-7 is considered an investment tool. From the look of them I don't doubt they would last, but the Knipex having the built in crimper is what pushed me in their direction as well.

Congrats, few things compare to owning quality tools.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

S_Trek said:


> Dremel w/cutoff wheel for me


i do the same. tired of buying more bike tools


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

Those of you that got the Felco's off ebay from the link provided, did you get the used item? If so was the quality good? For a cutting tool buying used is a concern for me but that price is almost to good to pass up. I've got some Felco pruners, had them for years and they are better than any pruners I have ever handled.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This thread made me wonder who made my cutters. I bought them off the Snap On truck over 20 years ago. They say Blue Point on one side and Felco on the other. 
They still cut as good today as when I first got them.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Econoline said:


> Felco C7's are what you want. FELCO C7 WIRE ROPE CUTTER | eBay


Wow that is so cheap, the last time I purchase a Felco cutter from QBP, I paid almost $60 and that was whole sale ten years ago..

Thanks for the link, I just order my self a new set, I just hope thay are the same as the ones I have before and at the shops I work at..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Amazing this are the same Felco cutters I got from QBP (for $60something dollars) 10 years ago, Great find..


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Jon Richard said:


> No problem reptilezs. I assume the Felco's mostly referenced in this thread are the model C-7. I read somewhere the C-7 is considered an investment tool. From the look of them I don't doubt they would last, but the Knipex having the built in crimper is what pushed me in their direction as well.
> 
> Congrats, few things compare to owning quality tools.


I've had my C7's for over a decade and they are still holding and edge. I did have them sharpened about 2 years ago though. The Pedros knock off is the one that doesn't last. Looks the same but it's got to be a different type of steel because they don't last long at all. I did pick up a second pair of cutters for my fly away box, got the Knpex as I've had great experiences with their tools. I honestly like them a little better.


----------

